# Controlling Odor



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I need help with tips to keeping my cage odor free ... I clean it top to bottom once a week. my boyfriend is Very sensitive to odor. Also the tank is not overstocked.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What exactly are the housed in?
Increasing ventarlation May be one thing to look at to prevent the smell of pee building up.
Spot cleaning as much as needed, by that I mean taking out the substrate around the nest. None of my mice pee in there nests so leaving the nest and removing the rest will take out all the dirty stuff that smells.
A good air purifier may help.

I clean mine once a week and when there due to cleaning or if for some reason I've had to put it off the smell builds up.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Eucalyptus oil disguises odour. Put some small drops into bedding. But it is very strong.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am buying an air odor eliminator  And they are in a wire cage.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm using hay for my mice and I have virtually no odor at all, as opposed to last time I had a single mouse and I used aspen or carefresh and the entire house reeked something awful.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I may have to buy a small thing and try that.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

big issue with hay is mess, you can't vacuum it so i keep mine outside and put fresh in out there.


----------

